# Matshita Dvd Ram Driver  Uj-8455



## macbrat (Jul 20, 2005)

I recently reinstalled a new OS (tiger) on my powerbook G4 and lost the driver to the Matshita DVD  UJ-8455.  I can't find it anywhere on-line. Does anyone know where I can get it???

Carla


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 21, 2005)

Lost the driver? Hmmm, I think something else happened. Can you describe what's not working?
And welcome to the forum.


----------



## sherrykinavey (Dec 5, 2005)

I also have installed a Mashita DVD UJ-8455 and have the ability to read CDs.  When I insert a blank CD or DVD, the finder tells me I get an error message that the disc drive is not supported.  Any idea?


----------



## mrsea (Dec 8, 2005)

I have the same Matshita model # (not sure about the OEM). I recently installed Toast 7 and when I go to burn a Dual Layer disk, I get media errors. I too can't find a firmware update anywhere (actually, I did, but someone said it's a Toshiba OEM... I don't understand how a model with a different brand is different. How do we find out what brand it is?)  I run this drive on a Lombard Powerbook with a G4 processor from Daystar (XLR8.com).  I got the drive from FastMac.com.  I have 512mb ram and the computer runs Panther 10.3.9 at 450mhz.  Had no problems burning cds in Toast 5.3 Titanium.  Patchburn 3 had no profiles for this drive.


----------



## Matsaki (Feb 16, 2006)

My "MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-845S" is beeing recognized and when I insert a CD/DVD the finder ask what to do as usual. But the nothing shows up. If I choose open iTunes and then try to burn, I get the error:



> The attempt to burn a disc failed. The device failed to calibrate the laser power level for this media.



Neither I can's burn CD's from Toast 7.0.2 BUT I can burn DVD's from Toast???


----------



## Matsaki (Feb 17, 2006)

I have found out that my UJ-845S only accept a very few brands of CD's and a bit more brands of DVD's.

That's bad shit Matshita.........

But I guess that a small internal Superdrive that can handle dual layers etc. is more picky for quality CD's/DVD's maybe??


----------



## MDK-187 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have the same problem with an iBook G4 running OS 10.3.8.  The drive will read CDs and DVDs just fine, but I can't burn to CD-R using the native OS X burn feature, iTunes 6.0.4, nor Roxio Toast Titanium 6.  I also tried Patchburn, and that didn't help at all.  It merely came up with different error messages (i.e. in iTunes: "writing speed is to fast for drive" and it was set to 4x).  I have sent an email to Panasonic (panasonic@bigbytecorp.com).  I suggest you do the same.  Maybe if enough people complain about this drive, they will come out with a patch faster.


----------



## mrsea (Mar 6, 2006)

I got my drive from FastMac.com and just sent it back.  They're sending me a replacement which is a UJ 845B.  I read up on it and apparently its laser is more forgiving with a variety of different media.


----------

